
Electric Jolt to Brain Boosts Math Skills - muon
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2010/11/101104-electric-current-brains-math-science-health/?source=link_tw20101108brain
======
RiderOfGiraffes
In case you're interested, here are other reports of the same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1869772>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1870798>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1871276>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1872308>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1875650>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1876231>

None of the submissions have any comments ...

~~~
muon
Thanks, I missed all these submissions.

